# Newborn shoot - cc please



## Terri Walsh (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are a few from a newborn shoot I did yesterday.
CC please!
1. 





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## rabhobbes (Feb 28, 2009)

*Really *love #1! 
# 4,5, and 7 are also up there as faves. 
Great lighting, posing, etc on everything, really.:thumbup:

Couple thoughts on these 2 shots:

#2---The fact that there are only 3 hands (instead of a pair, or two pairs) in the shot really jarred my brain...it automatically registered as "not right". 

#3---Though I know what you were going for here, there is that element of "baby going out in the garbage bag" thing happening...which I'm pretty sure you didn't intend . (Now, I might have a stork photo you could Photoshop in there, to make it look like the baby is being carried in it's beak )

These 2 might just be my brain overreacting, but those were my initial thoughts, anyway!

Great job over-all!


----------



## JaimeGibb (Mar 1, 2009)

Love them!!! I have a question for you...when you do these, do you bring a black backdrop to the house? And whats your lighting?? Thanks in advance!!! These look amazing!


----------



## Chairman7w (Mar 1, 2009)

wth????  Baby in a bag???!!!  Oh God...  no...  Oh no.


----------



## impressme (Mar 1, 2009)

1 is outstanding... the rest of the set is great too- except for the tulle shot. I'm def not a fan of that one. But the rest are amazing!


----------



## 4x4crew (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree, I like them all except for the 3rd one even though I know you don't mean the way the picture portrays.


----------



## NateS (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow....some very good shots.  I love number 1.  So much detail and beautiful capture to see the baby so peaceful (we all know they're not always like that). 

I agree on number 3 with the other people.  While I'm sure it didn't hurt the baby at all,......it appears borderline abusive or, as others have said, like the baby is being taken to the trash.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful shots!  

#3 - Love the idea here.  I've seen this shot done many times before.  I believe the tulle is longer and the hand is not usually in the picture.   

What equipment do you use?  Lighting.. flash, etc?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 2, 2009)

To me, that tuell one represents how the baby was inside mommy only days earlier. The other ideas I only read about, but they were not my immediate association.
I also like the last, for that also represents somehow how baby was only days before. (I used to marvel at the fact that that tiny, but perfect little person could have fitted inside me only a day earlier when mine were only just born! That's maybe why I like see the "before" situation represented in newborn photos).


----------



## milavidal (Mar 2, 2009)

The idea on number 3 is the one that gets me most customers of my newborn sessions...Everyone seems to love it, and hey, I dont blame them. I sometimes use the blue or pink, but white deff. works better. You did a great job on these !


----------



## Terri Walsh (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Well I can't say I am shocked about the comments on #3.  I think you either love or hate the shot in tulle look.  I must say though Parents seem to love it.  
#2 I know what you mean about the hand.  I saw that afterward and had a "note to self" one of each hand next time!  Thanks though for also pointing it out!

#3.  I see what you all are saying.  I personally do like the shot and i do think the baby is quite comforatable and does not borderline abuse at all!  That is how baby was just 1 week ago, and babies are most comfortable feeling like they are back in the womb.  
I was going to digitally add in a ribbon/bow to it after, but have not got around to it.  Maybe that would be more appealing.  I love the idea of the stork too!  

As for my setup etc.
Canon 30D
24-105 USM lens
50mm 1.4 
speedlite 580EX II
huge window providing natural light...
large black blanket for black backdrop


----------



## manaheim (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like the last one.  I agree with a lot of the comments about the hands and the tulle, but hey... if the parents like it...


----------



## ATXshots (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the tulle shot, a ribbon would be really cute too. I also really like #1.

The only one I don't really like is #5 because of the odd neck angles


----------



## heavenlymom (Mar 20, 2009)

I know that parents love the third one. I haven't done it yet but hope to in the future, but I personally just don't like that type of photo. It's just a love it or hate it kind of pose. I absolutely love everything else.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2009)

I must have missed this thread when it was new.

Great work Terri, very nice.


----------



## artcodesign (Mar 22, 2009)

Professional photos, but why the baby is in a bag?


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen an almost exact replica (or original I suppose) of the one in the "tuele bag", and I remember that the tuele went up all the way to the edge of the photo.

To me it's the HAND making this look like the baby in a bag!


----------



## *photo36 (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't done this before, but these pictures look great to me.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the baby in the bag is a big no no....


----------



## 45mphK9 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great photos!  I love newborns!  To each his own on the tulle picture.  Not my cup of tea, but I'm sure there are a lot of parents out there that would like it because it's different.  Good job.  

The picture of the baby on the towels . . . do you secure the towels in some way so the baby doesn't take a tumble?


----------



## BlueEyes01 (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos.

Baby in the bag is just like it was in moms belly just days/weeks before, not abusive, but actually a short display of the natural. I personally see nothing wrong with it although I agree that the hand in the picture gives it a less desirable look. Could you crop out the hand?

Congrats on a group of gorgeous photos!


----------

